# ASK DBSTalk: What can be plugged into the front panal usb port?



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Can a key board be connected? Can a laptop be interfaced. Why a usb port on the front panal?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Currently, nothing. In the future, who knows.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

There seem to be some provisions in the software for using an external keyboard, such as editing the call letters of OTA stations, or searching for a program. Currently, only the on-screen keyboard is available. 

But, let's get the stuff that is already enabled working properly before worrying about new features.

-Chris


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm sure that a USB keyboard works and is completely functional for the developers. It is a linux box, and there is no reason why they can't write the code, and compile it on the 921 (easier than doing a cross compiler/cross debugger setup). If the keyboard is disabled, it wouldn't be because of technical difficulty, it would most likely be a project management decision.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I'm sure that a USB keyboard works and is completely functional for the developers. It is a linux box, and there is no reason why they can't write the code, and compile it on the 921 (easier than doing a cross compiler/cross debugger setup). If the keyboard is disabled, it wouldn't be because of technical difficulty, it would most likely be a project management decision.


This is very interesting. I've been with dish since 1996. I had several receivers over the years. Some of these receivers were supposed to be upgradeable, already having adapters/hook-ups, for who knows what. OK, these receivers never got the upgrades for what ever the intentions. Interesting, huh? If it is on the unit, it should be usable.

PS my 921 came without the Dish Wire inputs on the back.


----------



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

If it is USB 2.0 could it be used to output video? If I recall correctly, the specs for USB 2.0 are not all that different than Firewire, though practice may not follow the specs.

MIKE


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Have ANY of the receivers ever accepted a new item through a "future" connection?

Other than the 8PSK upgrades I can't remember a hardware "upgrade" officially sanctioned by E* that was available.......


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe we can plug in a reboot timer to reboot everyday!!!


----------

